# نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

العبط فى لغتنا هو السذاجة أو قلة العقل أو الهبل أو الحمق
و هذه أعراض قد تصيب بنى آدم على نوعيهم
فقد يصاب بها الرجل و قد تصاب بها المرأة 
و لكنها حينما تصيب المرأة تصبح أمراً خطيراً يحدث لها على إثره ما لا يحمد عقباه
فالفتاة العبيطة وبال على نفسها و على أهلها ، و هى و إن كانت عبيطة فإنها غير معذورة فالعبط عكس الجنون
حيث أن الجنون مرض مثل سائر الأمراض يعذر به صاحبه لأنه لا يد له فيه
أما العبط فهو أمر يسهل على الإنسان أن يقي منه نفسه بمزيد من التعلم و التربية و التدريب و التدين 
و الكلام اليوم موجه إلى الفتاة العبيطة خفيفة العقل و الدين التى تجر على نفسها المشكلات التى كانت فى غنى عنها لو أنها تمسكت بدينها و عصمت نفسها بأخلاقه القويمة 
و لكى أكون عملياً سوف أعدد بعض المواقف التى تقع فيها الفتاة و تستحق بها عن جدارة و استحقاق لقب ( عبيطة )

 - حينما تفتح قلبها لأى امرأة لا تعرفها و تحكى لها أدق تفاصيل حياتها من أول مرة تلقاها فيها فتجد نفسك فى مترو الأنفاق ممكن تسمع هذا الحوار بين امرأتين لقيا بعضهما لأول مرة منذ خمس دقائق"

- حينما يرتفع صوتها فى الكلام أو الضحك أمام الناس : فمن الممكن أن تكون جالساً فى مكان فتسمع صوتاً تحسبه سارينة الحريق فإذا بك تفاجئ أنه صوت امراة تضحك

-حينما تلبس ملابس غير محتشمة ليس على سبيل قلة الأدب و لكن على سبيل الحمق و التقليد الأعمى 
-حينما تضيع عمرها و وقتها فى ما لا يفيد كالكلام فى التليفون أو المكث بالساعات أمام التليفزيون أو الكلام فى الهاتف أو بتضييع الساعات أمام المحلات و الفاترينات لأجل أن تشترى توكة بربع جنيه 

 -حينما تعطى أذنها لكل من هب و دب حتى لبائعة الجرجير .

-حينما تكون شخصيتها ضعيفة تترك قيادها لأى إنسان طيب أو شرير 

-حينما تكون خفيفة غير متزنة تضحك لأتفه الأمور و ترقع بالصوت لأنها رأت خصلة من شعرها على السجادة ثم تقول بعد أن تهدأ : أصل بحسبها صرصار .  حينما تترك الجهل يعشش فى خلايا مخها و لا تحاول تثقيف نفسها لا دينياً و لا دنيوياً فهى لا تعرف أى شيء فى أى شيء و قد يكون الحمار مثقفاً عنها 

 -حينما يكون أكبر همها هو الزينة و اللبس 

 -حينما تصدق كلام شاب يسرح بها و يفهمها أنه يحبها و خاصة إن كان زميلها فى الكلية ، فى حين أن كل شاب يأنف أن يرتبط جديا بفتاة أخذ منها معظم ما يريد فتصدق حتى من يقول لها : أنا باحبك يا انشراح و بعد أربع سنين لما أتخرج حاشتغل و أحوش و أعمل مشروع و آجى لبابا أخطبك و أنا إيدى مليانة المهم دلوقتى تعالى نروح الجنينة  " 


-حينما تطلب من عريسها ما ليس فى وسعه و تكلفه فوق طاقته ( كاتشين ماشين – غسالة أطباق – نجف – ستاير– خلاط مستر براون – دباديب كتير – ميكروويف– ديب فريزر - كورن فيليكس – شيش طاووك !!!!!!!! ) و ممكن يكون فى بيت أبوها معندهومش بوتاجاز أصلاً 

-حينما تعتبر نفسها نداً لزوجها و أن رأسها برأسه و أننا نعيش فى عصر المساواة و حرية المرأة إلى آخر هذا الكلام العبيط فتقول له : أنا سمعت امبارح فى البيت بيتك إن أنا زيي زيك و أنك مش أحسن منى ، و من هنا ورايح أنا حاغسل المواعين يوم و إنت تغسلها يوم 

-حينما تنقلب حياتها رأساً على عقب لما ترى حلماً عبيطاً مثلها لأنها تظن أنها شفافة و أحلامها دائمة التحقيق فتقول لزوجها مثلاً : أنا حلمت إنك بتخونى مع الشغالة لازم تطلقنى ، مع إنهم معندهومش شغالة أصلاً 

 -حينما تؤكد أن كل صداع يصيبها أو دوخة ما هى إلا عمل و جن و لبس و سحر فتجبر زوجها على أن يذهب بها إلى الشيخة سمحانة أو الشيخ الزغربانى اللى سره باتع 

-حينما تقيم الدنيا و لا تقعدها إذا تأخر حملها أسبوعاً كاملاً بعد زواجها (بكاء – هيستريا - تحاليل + أشعة + دكاترة + ... إلخ )

 -حينما تحكى كل شيء عن بيتها لأمها و أختها و صديقتها : بخيل و جلدة و مش راضى يشتريلى فستان بمناسبة عيد العمال

 -حينما تصاب بالغيرة العمياء و تشكك فى كل قول و فعل لزوجها : بتخونى...أنا شوفتك بعنيى بتتكلم مع الولية بتاعة العيش و بتضحكلها ليه ، مع أنها امرأة عمياء كسيحة تجاوزت الثمانين 

 -حينما تهمل فى أولادها لصالح عملها ( لازم اثبت ذاتى فى الشغل ) 

-حينما تصاب بداء التطير و الخوف من الحسد إلى درجة المرض فتقول : القطة السودة عدت من قدام باب الشقة يبقى نهارنا إسود مفيش خروج النهاردة

-حينما يكون ( من سيغنى فى فرحها ) أهم عندها من العريس نفسه ، أى واحد و خلاص ، لازم تجيبلى المطرب العاطفى ( نبيل عضمة ) يا إما كده يا إما مفيش جواز ، الواحدة متتجوزش أحسن ما يتعمل لها فرح أى كلام 

-حينما تكد و تتعب فى عملها ثم تعطى ما قبضته للحضانة و المربية

 -حينما تتزين خارج بيتها و تتعفن داخله

 -حينما ترفع صوتها على زوجها و تغضبه 

-حينما تتوقف عن تطوير نفسها و تتحجج بانشغالها بالأولاد 

-حينما تجعل البيت سيرك و لا توفر لزوجها سبل الراحة فيه

-حينما تكون مسرفة مبذرة 

 -حينما تقارن نفسها بالأغنى منها مالاً لا بالدين و الأعلم و الأكثر تدينا و خلقا

وانا اسفة على العنوان
ولو فى اعتراض عليه ممكن نخليه هبلة هههههههههه
انتو تؤمروا بس وانا اطنش ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه*

حينما تطلب من عريسها ما ليس فى وسعه و تكلفه فوق طاقته ( كاتشين ماشين – غسالة أطباق – نجف – ستاير– خلاط مستر براون – دباديب كتير – ميكروويف– ديب فريزر - كورن فيليكس – شيش طاووك !!!!!!!! ) و ممكن يكون فى بيت أبوها معندهومش بوتاجاز أصلاً 
ههههههههههههههههه
*تحففففففففففه يا جيجى بس بجد المووضوع جميييييييل جداااااا .......ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه*

*


dona Nabil قال:



			حينما تطلب من عريسها ما ليس فى وسعه و تكلفه فوق طاقته ( كاتشين ماشين – غسالة أطباق – نجف – ستاير– خلاط مستر براون – دباديب كتير – ميكروويف– ديب فريزر - كورن فيليكس – شيش طاووك !!!!!!!! ) و ممكن يكون فى بيت أبوها معندهومش بوتاجاز أصلاً 
ههههههههههههههههه
تحففففففففففه يا جيجى بس بجد المووضوع جميييييييل جداااااا .......ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمى يا رب يا قمرتى على مرورك الى زى العسل*​


----------



## فونتالولو (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا جيجي موضوع حلو بجد 
وعلي فكر عبيطه احله من هبله_


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (28 يونيو 2008)

*9/10*

موضوع ممتاز وهادف يا جيلان 
واتفق معكى على عنوان الموضوع ومتغيرهوش


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه*

*

فونتالولو قال:



سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا جيجي موضوع حلو بجد 
وعلي فكر عبيطه احله من هبله

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
يلا بقى عبيتة ولاهبلة كله بيودى فى داهية
تسلم يا باشا على مرورك​*


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 9/10*

*

extreemfxtrader قال:



موضوع ممتاز وهادف يا جيلان 
واتفق معكى على عنوان الموضوع ومتغيرهوش 


أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ربنا يخليك
والحمد لله انه عجبك
والاعتراض هيجى من البنات بقى وهتبهدل ههههههه​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه*

حقا جيلان
ما سردتية عن مواصفات الفتاة العبيطة
ولكن لم تذكرى اهم شىء وهو الذى 
يجعلها اكثر عبطا بل اكثر حمقا
1- ان تصدق كل ما يقال لها على الشات من كل من هب ودب
وتعيش فى وهم غافل عن حقائق مرة بأسم الحب وأمل فى الزواج

2- عندما ترتبط بحب واهم مع شاب ليس من دينها 
وتكون اكثر حمقا لو فكرت فى تغيير عقيدتة وتتناسى
ان من يتنازل عن عقيدتة بسبب دنيوى سهل ان يتنازل حتى 
عن كرامتة وبالتالى عنها ولكن بعد فوات الاوان
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## mero_engel (29 يونيو 2008)

*فعلا يا جيلان كل دا موجود فعلا *
*وياريت البنات تاخد بالها عشان ميضحكش عليها وتبقي هبله لكن مش هتبقي عبيطه هههههههه*
*تسلم ايدك يا جي جي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## mero_engel (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا جيلان
> 
> ما سردتية عن مواصفات الفتاة العبيطة
> ولكن لم تذكرى اهم شىء وهو الذى
> ...


* اضافه رائعه يا وليك *
*احييك عليها*


----------



## totty (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه*

_ههههههههههه

ايوه فعلا النصايح دى حلوه اوى

لان كتير اوى بيقعوا فيها

ميرسى يا جيلان_​


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه*

*

وليم تل قال:



حقا جيلان
ما سردتية عن مواصفات الفتاة العبيطة
ولكن لم تذكرى اهم شىء وهو الذى 
يجعلها اكثر عبطا بل اكثر حمقا
1- ان تصدق كل ما يقال لها على الشات من كل من هب ودب
وتعيش فى وهم غافل عن حقائق مرة بأسم الحب وأمل فى الزواج

2- عندما ترتبط بحب واهم مع شاب ليس من دينها 
وتكون اكثر حمقا لو فكرت فى تغيير عقيدتة وتتناسى
ان من يتنازل عن عقيدتة بسبب دنيوى سهل ان يتنازل حتى 
عن كرامتة وبالتالى عنها ولكن بعد فوات الاوان
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد كلام مية مية
اضافة رائعة منك وليم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه*

*

mero_engel قال:



فعلا يا جيلان كل دا موجود فعلا 
وياريت البنات تاخد بالها عشان ميضحكش عليها وتبقي هبله لكن مش هتبقي عبيطه هههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا جي جي علي الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رب يا بنتى بدل ما يشمتوا فينا البعدة ههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الى زى العسل​*


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح الى كل فتاه عبيطه*

*

totty قال:



ههههههههههه

ايوه فعلا النصايح دى حلوه اوى

لان كتير اوى بيقعوا فيها

ميرسى يا جيلان​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ميرسى على واجب يا قمرتى
و نوووووووووووووووورتى الموضوع حبيبتى​*


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> العبط فى لغتنا هو السذاجة أو قلة العقل أو الهبل أو الحمق
> و هذه أعراض قد تصيب بنى آدم على نوعيهم
> فقد يصاب بها الرجل و قد تصاب بها المرأة
> و لكنها حينما تصيب المرأة تصبح أمراً خطيراً يحدث لها على إثره ما لا يحمد عقباه
> ...





روعة يا جيلان

عندك حق والله

بس مش كل الناس بتعمل كدة وتقول كدة


----------



## جيلان (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*


dodi lover قال:



			روعة يا جيلان

عندك حق والله

بس مش كل الناس بتعمل كدة وتقول كدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا باشا على التشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## viviane tarek (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكرة انا من كتر ما قرأت نسيت اصلا" عنوان الموضوع اية

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس بجد موضوع ممتاذ جميل جدا""جدا""

ربنا يبركك يا جى جى ويبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## sameh7610 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع 

اشكرك لطرحه للاعضاء

لكى الجميع يستفاد منه

ميرسى ليكى كتير​*


----------



## جيلان (14 سبتمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> على فكرة انا من كتر ما قرأت نسيت اصلا" عنوان الموضوع اية
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
طب الحمد لله انك نسيتى العنوان عشن متضربش فى الاخر
ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك 
نورتى*


----------



## جيلان (14 سبتمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> اشكرك لطرحه للاعضاء
> 
> ...



*سامح باشاااا
منور يا فندم
ميرسى على رأيك بجد والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك*


----------



## al kharek (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا جيلان 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ..لكن في حاجات بتعملها البنات مش بعبط لكن بسذاجه 30:
يعني في بنات ناقص عندهم التوجيه اما من البيت او الكنيسه ...مش من العدل انها تتحمل المسئوليه وحدها ..كل واحد اشترك في جعلها عبيطه ههههههههههههه يجب ان يتحمل المسئوليه *


----------



## جيلان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

al kharek قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا جيلان
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ..لكن في حاجات بتعملها البنات مش بعبط لكن بسذاجه 30:
> يعني في بنات ناقص عندهم التوجيه اما من البيت او الكنيسه ...مش من العدل انها تتحمل المسئوليه وحدها ..كل واحد اشترك في جعلها عبيطه ههههههههههههه يجب ان يتحمل المسئوليه *



*عندك حق طبعا
الغلط مش بيكون بس على البنت
الاهل كمان مسئولين والكنيسة
لكن بردوا الغلط الاول والاخير مفروض على البنت ولازم التوعية من جانب الكنيسة والاهل
بس بعد كل ده الى عايز يعمل حاجة غلط هيعملها
ميرسى يا فندم على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## veronika (16 سبتمبر 2008)

_روووووووووووووعه
بجد يا جيجي تسلم اديكس
موضوع لذيذ و بيناقش فكره مهمه
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​_


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

veronika قال:


> _روووووووووووووعه
> بجد يا جيجي تسلم اديكس
> موضوع لذيذ و بيناقش فكره مهمه
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​_



*تسلمى يا قمرة على المرور الجميل*


----------



## SALVATION (16 سبتمبر 2008)

_



			لكى أكون عملياً سوف أعدد بعض المواقف التى تقع فيها الفتاة و تستحق بها عن جدارة و استحقاق لقب ( عبيطة )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حقيقى لما حبيت انى اخد بعض الجمل اللى عجبتنى علشان اعلق عليها لقيت نفسى هعلق على كل الجمل لان كل ده هوه اللى بيحصل فعلاا وهيه ديه الحقيقه بس ده مش فى بعد الاحيان بيكون عبط ده بيكون تفكير ضيق
ويكفينى ان اردد هذه الجمله



			لكن على سبيل الحمق و التقليد الأعمى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مشكوره كتير جيلان موضوع يستحق كل التقدير والانتباه​_


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> حقيقى لما حبيت انى اخد بعض الجمل اللى عجبتنى علشان اعلق عليها لقيت نفسى هعلق على كل الجمل لان كل ده هوه اللى بيحصل فعلاا وهيه ديه الحقيقه بس ده مش فى بعد الاحيان بيكون عبط ده بيكون تفكير ضيق
> ويكفينى ان اردد هذه الجمله
> 
> مشكوره كتير جيلان موضوع يستحق كل التقدير والانتباه​_



*هو ايون تفكير ضيق لكن فى بنات سزجة زيادة عن اللزوم وبتسدء اى حاجة وده اكيد غلط
ميرسى يا تونى على مرورك المميز
نورت يا فندم*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*لاسعة بس حلوة *

*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لاسعة بس حلوة *
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*​



*احنا بتوع المواضيع الاسعة 30:
اى خودمة يا فروش :smile01*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه 
كويس يابنتى انك لسه عايشه لغايه دلوقتى 
مرسىىى على الموضوع ​


----------



## جيلان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> كويس يابنتى انك لسه عايشه لغايه دلوقتى
> مرسىىى على الموضوع ​


*
ههههههههههههه
عمر الشقى بقى :smil12:
تسلم يا كوكو على المرور الجميل*


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> العبط فى لغتنا هو السذاجة أو قلة العقل أو الهبل أو الحمق
> و هذه أعراض قد تصيب بنى آدم على نوعيهم
> فقد يصاب بها الرجل و قد تصاب بها المرأة
> و لكنها حينما تصيب المرأة تصبح أمراً خطيراً يحدث لها على إثره ما لا يحمد عقباه
> ...




*ما يهمكش من العنوان اخت جيلان
المهم الموضوع جميل 
الجمال الداخلي اهم من المظاهر
ولا يهمك
ربنا معك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*فعلا يا جيلان عندكحق*
*شكرا للموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *ما يهمكش من العنوان اخت جيلان
> المهم الموضوع جميل
> الجمال الداخلي اهم من المظاهر
> ولا يهمك
> ...


*
ميرسى يا كليم على رأيك ومرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *فعلا يا جيلان عندكحق*
> *شكرا للموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> *واتمنالك كل خير*​



*ويباركك يا فندم
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*


----------

